# java icq api funzt bei mir nicht.



## millinär (28. Nov 2006)

http://sourceforge.net/projects/exeqlib/

funzt das bei jemandem? bei mir kommt immer.


java.net.SocketException: Connection reset by peer: socket write error
        at java.net.SocketOutputStream.socketWrite0(Native Method)
        at java.net.SocketOutputStream.socketWrite(SocketOutputStream.java:92)
        at java.net.SocketOutputStream.write(SocketOutputStream.java:136)
        at java.io.BufferedOutputStream.flushBuffer(BufferedOutputStream.java:65)
        at java.io.BufferedOutputStream.flush(BufferedOutputStream.java:123)
        at exeq.ICQConnection.sendPacket(ICQConnection.java:88)
        at exeq.ICQConnection.sendFlap(ICQConnection.java:73)
        at exeq.ICQConnection.processPacket(ICQConnection.java:101)
        at exeq.ICQConnection.access$000(ICQConnection.java:21)
        at exeq.ICQConnection$Receiver.run(ICQConnection.java:153)
java.net.SocketException: Connection reset
        at java.net.SocketInputStream.read(SocketInputStream.java:168)
        at java.io.BufferedInputStream.read1(BufferedInputStream.java:254)
        at java.io.BufferedInputStream.read(BufferedInputStream.java:313)
        at java.io.FilterInputStream.read(FilterInputStream.java:90)
        at exeq.ICQConnection$Receiver.run(ICQConnection.java:148)


und die hier blick ich nicht:
https://daim.dev.java.net/servlets/ProjectDocumentList

kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen wie ich damit zu icq conecte?


----------



## The_S (29. Nov 2006)

Ne, aber die lib hört sich interessant an 

*bookmark*


----------



## Wildcard (29. Nov 2006)

Ich würde mir da nicht zu viel erwarten. Sehen wir mal vom offiziellen Staus(pre-Alpha) ab, einfach mal ein Blick auf die aktuellen Daten:


> #  Bugs  : (0 open / 0 total)
> Bug Tracking System
> # Support Requests : (0 open / 0 total)
> Tech Support Tracking System
> ...


----------



## millinär (29. Nov 2006)

Aber die Daim 
https://daim.dev.java.net/servlets/ProjectDocumentList 

lib ist glaub ziemlich gut nur weiß ich nicht wie die funktionieren soll


----------



## Roar (29. Nov 2006)

java.net.Socket soll auch gut sein hab ich gehört  :toll:


----------



## thE_29 (29. Nov 2006)

Vielleicht hier mal reingucken: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=34018&start=0


----------



## millinär (29. Nov 2006)

ich hab schon ne api die funktioniert auch aber da kann man die user noch nicht downloaden   deshalb suche ich eine mit der man user laden kann


----------

